
Flappy bird game implemented in Super Mario World - swedev
https://www.twitch.tv/sethbling/v/57007807
======
swedev
Seth Bling implements a small game on a real console version of Super Mario
World by moving the character in certain patterns. Explanation starts at
0:26:20 and flappy bird game play at 1:26:00

------
galistoca
Can someone provide some context here? I did watch the explanation but not
really sure what it's about since i'm not familiar with console games

~~~
100ideas
Imagine being able to execute arbitrary code just by dragging particular
windows and files around to special areas in a desktop operating system - no
typing.

